# What is you Color Quiz result!



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

http://www.colorquiz.com/quiz.php

What do you think of your results? Is it a fun quiz?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

its a scary quiz


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I liked it; most of the results were very accurate. I suppose it's something that could be broad enough to apply to everyone, though.



> *Color Test - Results*
> 
> Your Existing Situation
> 
> ...


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

*Your Existing Situation*

"Works well with others, as long as he doesn't have to take the lead. Longs for relationships which are understanding and relatively conflict-free."

*Your Stress Sources*

"Wants the freedom to follow his own heart, goals, and dreams and to earn the respect as a unique individual. Desires to pursue every possible opportunity without limitations or things standing in his way."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Feels unhappy and isolated because he is unable to succeed in finding the cooperation and understanding he desires.

"Willing to become emotionally involved, but is demanding and picky when choosing a partner. Is careful not to bring out conflict or disagreements as this may decrease his chances of achieving his goals and ideas."

Current events have him feeling forced to make bargains and put aside his own desires for now. He is able to find satisfaction and happiness through sexual activity.

*Your Desired Objective*

"Always trying to make a good impression on others, and is constantly watching to see if he is succeeding in this. Is interested in how others react to him; this makes him feel in control. Strategically plans out ways to gain further influence over others and special recognition. Is easily distracted by the pleasingly beautiful and original."

*Your Actual Problem*

Longs the freedom to make his own decisions and plans without the criticism and restrictions of others. Uses his charm to deal with others and get what he wants.

*Your Actual Problem #2*

"Impressed by unique and one of a kind things, and by people with exceptional personalities. Tries to takes the characteristics he likes in other people and apply it to himself as well as coming across as a unique individual."


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Mostly correct, aren't I lovely. As lovely as the grammar in the results.

*Your Existing Situation*
"Is stubborn, demanding, and arrogant, works toward her own goals and purposes. Has little regard for others and is unwilling to compromise or negotiate."

*Your Stress Sources*
"Always trying to make a good impression on others, but doubtful she is succeeding. Feels she has the right to everything she hopes and dreams of and becomes annoyed and helpless when things don't go her way. Is troubled by the very thought of failure which leaves her feeling miserable. Always sees herself as the victim as if everyone treats her poorly and she never is given her fair share. Feels her failures are no fault of her own, but due to the shortcomings of others."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*
"Tries to participate and involve herself in things going on around him; however, avoids conflict and arguments to reduce stress and tension."
"Self-centered, tends to take this personally and is easily offended, which leaves her feeling isolated."
Applies tough standards to her potential partner and demands an unrealistic perfection in her sex life.
"Although she feels isolated and alone, she is afraid of forming deep, meaningful relationships. Is conceited and is easily offended."

*Your Desired Objective*
"Strongly resists any limits given her or disputes directed toward her. Stubborn, close-minded, and is hard to change her mind once it is made up. Uses her stubbornness as a way to prove she is independence and in control of the situation."

*Your Actual Problem*
"Is disappointed and let down, feels there is no point in making new goals as they will leave her feeling the same way. Is unable to admit to her short comings, which leads her to act out in an aggressive and resentful way."

*Your Actual Problem #2*
"Feeling a lack of energy, she does not wish to be involved in further activity or give in to demands. she is feeling powerless causing her stress, agitation, and irritation. she reacts by becoming the victim and feeling as if everyone is out to get her. Demands with annoyance that she needs to get her own way."


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*
"Craves change and new things, always looking for new adventures and activities. Becomes restless and frustrated when she has to wait to long for things to develop. her impatience leads to irritability and a desire to move on to the next project."

*Your Stress Sources*
"Feels empty and isolated from others and wishes to overcome this feeling. Believes life has more to offer her than what she was experienced thus far, and doesn't want to miss out on anything. she purses all her goals and dreams, fearful that any missed opportunity will cause her to miss out on even more. Quickly becomes an expert in any field she pursues and can sometimes come off as overbearing and nosy."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*
Current events leave her feeling forced into compromise in order to avoid being cut off from affection or future cooperation.
Giving more than she is getting back and feels misunderstood and unappreciated. Feels she is being forced into compromising and even her close relationships leave her feeling emotional distant.
"Although she is able to find contentment through sexual activity, she feels hopeless to change her problems and difficulties and continues to make the best of what she has."
"Seeking to broaden her horizons and believes her hopes and dreams are realistic. Worries she may not be able to do the things she wants and needs to escape to a peaceful, quiet environment in order to restore her confidence."
"Although she is able to find contentment through sexual activity, she feels hopeless to change her problems and difficulties and continues to make the best of what she has."

*Your Desired Objective*
Seeks to be known for something she has accomplished and uses her social abilities to win people over. Emotional and sensitive and romantic.

*Your Actual Problem*
Fears others will try to hold her back from achieving her goals and the things she wants. Puts on the charm and can be manipulative towards others hoping she can get them to do as she wishes and making it easier for her to reach her own goals.
*
Your Actual Problem #2*
Longs the freedom to make her own decisions and plans without the criticism and restrictions of others. Uses her charm to deal with others and get what she wants.

....wow, that's pretty accurate.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

*Your Existing Situation*

"Craves change and new things, always looking for new adventures and activities. Becomes restless and frustrated when he has to wait to long for things to develop. His impatience leads to irritability and a desire to move on to the next project."

*Your Stress Sources*

"Wishes for freedom and independence, free from limitations and restrictions except for the ones he choices to give himself."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Has high emotional expectations and desires to be the center of attention, which makes it difficult to find a satisfying relationship. His reserved, cautious nature makes him emotionally distant. "

Emotionally demanding and will involve himself in close relationships but won't get too involved or give too much of himself.

Conceited and is easily insulted. Holds back emotionally but is able to find satisfaction through sexual activity.

*Your Desired Objective*

"Highly optimistic and outgoing personality. Loves to learn new and exciting things, and craves new interests. Looking for a well-rounded life full of success and new experiences. Does not allow himself to be overcome with negative thoughts or self-doubt. Takes life head on, with enthusiasm. "

*Your Actual Problem*

"Fights resistance or limitations, and insists he is free to develop in his own way. Rewarded by accomplishing things on his own, with little to no help from others."

well ****...


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

*Your Existing Situation*

"Is stubborn, demanding, and arrogant, works toward his own goals and purposes. Has little regard for others and is unwilling to compromise or negotiate."

*Your Stress Sources*

"Current problems are seen as dangerous and threatening. He is angry a the thought he will have to continually put off his own goals for the time being, leaving him feeling powerless to change things. He feels used, overwhelmed, and exhausted at the demands placed on him."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Believes his hopes and dreams are realistic, but needs reassurance from others. Has strict standards when looking for a partner and wants guarantees that he will not be disappointed or lose."

Conceited and is easily insulted. Holds back emotionally but is able to find satisfaction through sexual activity.

*Your Desired Objective*

"Avoids conflict and disagreements. Prefers a peaceful, calm, and relaxing environment."

*Your Actual Problem*

"Feeling a lack of energy, he does not wish to be involved in further activity or give in to demands. He is feeling powerless causing him stress, agitation, and irritation, all which he tries to escape by refusing to participate altogether. He is determined to get his own way in the end and is cautious as he puts his plan in action."


----------



## Andrea91 (Oct 20, 2012)

Your Actual Problem

"Inability to reach her goals, she is afraid to create or pursue new goals because she fears the rejection and let down they may cause her. she is feeling anxious and escapes by withdrawing into herself and protecting her emotions leaving her moody and depressed."


AAAAAAAAAhhh this is scary!!!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

This quiz is so accurate that it's kind of scary. o___O

*Your Existing Situation*

"Outgoing but unpredictable and unstable. Likes things to go her way, otherwise she becomes agitated, indecisive, and fake in her activities."
*Your Stress Sources*

"Feels empty and isolated from others and wishes to overcome this feeling. Believes life has more to offer her than what she was experienced thus far, and doesn't want to miss out on anything. she purses all her goals and dreams, fearful that any missed opportunity will cause her to miss out on even more. Quickly becomes an expert in any field she pursues and can sometimes come off as overbearing and nosy."
*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Current events leave her feeling forced into compromise in order to avoid being cut off from affection or future cooperation.
"Seeking to broaden her horizons and believes her hopes and dreams are realistic. Worries she may not be able to do the things she wants and needs to escape to a peaceful, quiet environment in order to restore her confidence."
His arrogance causes her to take offense quickly. Only those closest to her know deep down she is sensitive and sentimental.
Open and emotionally involved in relationships and easily finds satisfaction through sexual activity.
*Your Desired Objective*

"Looking to make a good impression and be recognized for her achievements. she has a strong need to feel appreciated and look up to. she is very sensitive and will be hurt if she is rejected, unnoticed, or not given adequate acknowledgement."
*Your Actual Problem*

Afraid she will not be able to achieve the things she wants and demands others recognize and acknowledge this right to them.
*Your Actual Problem #2*

"Is resistant of outside pressures and control, or anything that stands in the way of her freedom to make her own decisions and plans. Works hard to establish and build her position and status."


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*

"Working to build a strong foundation based on security, comfort, and low drama; in return he hopes to gain respect and recognition from his peers."

*Your Stress Sources*

"Wishes for freedom and independence, free from limitations and restrictions except for the ones he choices to give himself."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"His desire to avoid open conflict and tension forces him to put his desires on hold, even though he is feeling restrained and uneasy."

Current situations have left him feeling overwhelmed and tormented. Needs to avoid further activity or demands and concentrate on relaxing and becoming emotionally sound.

His arrogance causes him to take offense quickly. Only those closest to him know deep down he is sensitive and sentimental.

"Although he is able to find contentment through sexual activity, he feels hopeless to change his problems and difficulties and continues to make the best of what he has."

*Your Desired Objective*

"Looking for a loving relationship, which brings happiness and contentment. Brings emotional excitement to the relationship. Helpful and willing to give as much as he takes, and requires the same sort of giving relationship from others. "

*Your Actual Problem*

"Prefers to be left in peace and avoids arguments, confrontation, and conflicts."

Very accurate.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

It wasn't accurate for me at all.


----------



## Dan W (Jan 18, 2012)

*
*

*I don't believe in this stuff but it seems fairly accurate... :sus*

"Needs a peaceful and quiet environment. Desires an affectionate and faithful partner who will spoil him and treat him with importance. If he feels mistreated or a lack of attention, he may withdraw."
*Your Stress Sources*

"Current problems are seen as dangerous and threatening. He is angry a the thought he will have to continually put off his own goals for the time being, leaving him feeling powerless to change things. He feels used, overwhelmed, and exhausted at the demands placed on him."
*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Open and emotionally involved in relationships and easily finds satisfaction through sexual activity.
Applies tough standards to his potential partner and demands an unrealistic perfection in his sex life.
Applies tough standards to his potential partner and demands an unrealistic perfection in his sex life.
*Your Desired Objective*

"Always trying to make a good impression on others, and is constantly watching to see if he is succeeding in this. Is interested in how others react to him; this makes him feel in control. Strategically plans out ways to gain further influence over others and special recognition. Is easily distracted by the pleasingly beautiful and original."
*Your Actual Problem*

"Feeling a lack of energy, he does not wish to be involved in further activity or give in to demands. He is feeling powerless causing him stress, agitation, and irritation, all which he tries to escape by refusing to participate altogether. He tries to escape into a fantasy world where things go his way and his desires are easier to reach."


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*

"Sensitive and compassionate, but still feeling some strain and pressure. Finds he unwinds and relaxes best with the people who are closest to him."

*Your Stress Sources*

"Unfulfilled hopes have left him feeling uncertain and even a little fearful about the future. Needs to feel secure and avoid further disappointment; fears he will be looked over, lose his position, or lose respect. Has little hope that things will get better in time and his negative attitude leads him to place impossible demands on others or to compromise or bargain."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Has high emotional expectations and desires to be the center of attention, which makes it difficult to find a satisfying relationship. His reserved, cautious nature makes him emotionally distant. "

Is feeling emotionally drained from stressful and tense situations. He is in need of peace and quiet in order to overcome his lack of energy and may become irritable if he does not recover.

His arrogance causes him to take offense quickly. Only those closest to him know deep down he is sensitive and sentimental.

"Although he is able to find contentment through sexual activity, he feels hopeless to change his problems and difficulties and continues to make the best of what he has."

*Your Desired Objective*

"His current situation is viewed as unpleasant and demanding to much out of him. He is stubborn and close-minding, feeling his way is the only correct way."

*Your Actual Problem
*
"Is disappointed and let down, feels there is no point in making new goals as they will leave him feeling the same way. Is unable to admit to his short comings, which leads him to act out in an aggressive and resentful way."


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

> *Your Existing Situation*
> Needs excitement and constant stimulation. Willingly participates in activities that are thrilling and offer adventure.
> 
> *Your Stress Sources*
> ...


Wtf this is 100% true! :afr :sus
I don't believe it's all about colors, it must have somehow cracked in my computer while i did this test, it checked my web history to decide which results would best match with me. _Needs excitement and constant stimulation_= it checked what kind of movies i've downloaded(horror) and all the sentences about the need of sexual stimulation = porn in my web history.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation

Needs excitement and constant stimulation. Willingly participates in activities that are thrilling and offer adventure.

Your Stress Sources

"His stubbornness and will-power has become weakened due to current difficulties. Feels overworked and emotionally drain; as if all his work is for nothing and he is getting nowhere. The situation is very real to him and he wants to escape, but has no idea how to do so or how to even approach the situation rationally."

Your Restrained Characteristics

Current events leave him feeling forced into compromise in order to avoid being cut off from affection or future cooperation.

Applies tough standards to his potential partner and demands an unrealistic perfection in his sex life.

Is bothered when his needs and desires are misunderstood and he feels there is no one to turn to or rely on. His self-centered attitude can cause him to be easily offended.

Current events leave him feeling forced into compromise in order to avoid being cut off from affection or future cooperation.

Your Desired Objective

"Wishes to live in a calm, peaceful, relaxing environment, where everyone gets along and there is a strong sense of belonging."

Your Actual Problem

"Tension and stress is brought on by trying to cope with conditions which are out of his control, using up all his strength and leaving him feeling inadequate. He wishes to escape into a more peaceful and problem-free environment, in which he will no longer have to assert himself or deal with so much pressure."
*

:sus


----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)

Your Existing Situation

"Insecure with himself, needs stable roots and emotional security. Seeking an environment which provides comfort and few problems."

Your Stress Sources

"Not a team player and is unwilling to be involved in most activities. In the past he was over involved and now emotionally drained. Due to his fear of over involvement, he now chooses to remain uninvolved with the activities around him. "

Your Restrained Characteristics

"Feels he is not receiving his fair share and is unable to rely on anyone for support or sympathy. He keeps his emotions bottled up, leaving him quick to take offense to small things. He tries to make the best of his situation."

Is feeling emotionally drained from stressful and tense situations. He is in need of peace and quiet in order to overcome his lack of energy and may become irritable if he does not recover.

"Feels he is not receiving his fair share and is unable to rely on anyone for support or sympathy. He keeps his emotions bottled up, leaving him quick to take offense to small things. He tries to make the best of his situation."

Applies tough standards to his potential partner and demands an unrealistic perfection in his sex life.

Your Desired Objective

"His current situation is viewed as unpleasant and demanding to much out of him. He is stubborn and close-minding, feeling his way is the only correct way."

Your Actual Problem

"Fear of being prevented from achieving the things he wants causes him to take advantage of all types of other experiences, but then denies any of them have value to him. His destructive behavior is his way of escaping and hiding the helplessness he


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*

"Very emotional and artistic, enjoys being surrounded by beauty and art. Looking for a partner who always has an eye for beauty and who enjoys close, loving relationships."
*Your Stress Sources*

"Unfulfilled hopes have left her feeling uncertain and even a little fearful about the future. Needs to feel secure and avoid further disappointment; fears she will be looked over, lose her position, or lose respect. Has little hope that things will get better in time and her negative attitude leads her to place impossible demands on others or to compromise or bargain."
*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Tries to participate and involve herself in things going on around him; however, avoids conflict and arguments to reduce stress and tension."
"Although she feels isolated and alone, she is afraid of forming deep, meaningful relationships. Is conceited and is easily offended."
"Although she is able to find contentment through sexual activity, she feels hopeless to change her problems and difficulties and continues to make the best of what she has."
Feels as if too many walls and obstacles are standing in her way and that she is being forced to make compromises. she needs to put her own needs on hold for the time being.
*Your Desired Objective*

Lives life to the fullest. Has a high energy level and is always on the go. she is very active and her actions often lead to success.
*Your Actual Problem*

"Is disappointed and let down, feels there is no point in making new goals as they will leave her feeling the same way. Looking for friendly, pleasant relationships with others, who will further develop her intellect. Feels her current relationships are empty and holding her back. Reacting with an intense desire to become involved in various activities aimed at achieving her goals."


----------



## Things Unsaid (Nov 26, 2012)

Accurate parts bolded.



> Your Existing Situation
> 
> *Feeling stressed out due to her current situation and the demands which are placed on her. Working to release herself from all things that hold her back or tie her down.*
> 
> ...


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Your Existing Situation*

Conflicts and disagreements have her seeking the rewards which the + group suggest.

*Your Stress Sources*

"Demands to be noticed by others as an important individual, needs attention and recognition. her current situation is leaving her dissatisfied. she feels she needs to make friends with those who hold the same high standards she does. Wants to stand out as someone at the top of her class and be admired by others. she needs to feel in control which makes it difficult to give of herself to another person. she feels isolated and alone but refuses to appear weak and continues to be emotionally distant from others in order to keep her attitude of superiority. "

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Self-centered, tends to take this personally and is easily offended, which leaves her feeling isolated."

Is feeling emotionally drained from stressful and tense situations. she is in need of peace and quiet in order to overcome her lack of energy and may become irritable if she does not recover.

"Although she feels isolated and alone, she is afraid of forming deep, meaningful relationships. Is conceited and is easily offended."

Open and emotionally involved in relationships and easily finds satisfaction through sexual activity.

*Your Desired Objective*

Longs to be accepted and recognized. Needs to impress others and be respected. she feels separated from others and wishes to belong.

*Your Actual Problem*

"Needs to be viewed and respected as an outstanding individual, in order to build her self-esteem and self-worth. Resists any type of weakness and sets high standards for himself."

*Your Actual Problem #2*

Afraid she will not be able to achieve the things she wants and demands others recognize and acknowledge this right to them.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Your Existing Situation

Feeling dissatisfied in her current situation and has a strong desire to escape or find an immediate solution.

Your Stress Sources

"Needs to meet people who have the same high principals and values as himself, but finds the need unfulfilled. her need to feel dominate and superior leaves her feeling isolated and does not allow for her to give freely of himself. she would like to surrender and let go, but sees that as a weakness she must not give in to. Holding back will allow her to stand out for the crowd and earn a higher status, recognized by others as unique and important."

Your Restrained Characteristics

Giving more than she is getting back and feels misunderstood and unappreciated. Feels she is being forced into compromising and even her close relationships leave her feeling emotional distant.

"Struggles to make her demands clear, but feels ignored. Feels resentful, but acts as if she doesn't care, doing what is necessary to keep peace."

"Struggles to make her demands clear, but feels ignored. Feels resentful, but acts as if she doesn't care, doing what is necessary to keep peace."

"Insists her hopes and ideas are realistic and achievable, but needs encouragement and support. her self-centeredness can cause her to take things too personally."

"Insists her hopes and ideas are realistic and achievable, but needs encouragement and support. her self-centeredness can cause her to take things too personally."

Your Desired Objective

Feels as if her hopes and dreams have been unfairly stomped on by others. Irritated and upset with her current situation which she feels is an insult to her true desires.

Your Actual Problem

His desire to be respected and to stand out from the crowd is not being satisfied and therefore she is feeling anxious. her normal friendly self is being held back and she refuses to become involved or participate with others in normal day to day activities.

This is quite true..


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Seems bogus. My results were quite fitting but also very generic in that a lot of people could read and then nod. It's like a tarot reading/astrology which are both shams.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

Here's mine;

*Your Existing Situation*

Needs excitement and constant stimulation. Willingly participates in activities that are thrilling and offer adventure.
*Your Stress Sources*

"Seeks freedom and the chance to do as he wishes; avoids restrictions or things that try to hold him back. Feels an intense amount of pressure being put on him and would like a chance to escape in order to do the things he wants and needs to do for himself. However, he lacks the determination and motivation to escape and pursue his own personal gains."
*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Tries to participate and involve himself in things going on around him; however, avoids conflict and arguments to reduce stress and tension."
Current situations force him into compromise and placing his own hopes and desires on hold for the time being.
Applies tough standards to his potential partner and demands an unrealistic perfection in his sex life.
Applies tough standards to his potential partner and demands an unrealistic perfection in his sex life.
*Your Desired Objective*

"Is very intense person who seeks excitement and sexual stimulation. Wants others to see him as an exciting and interesting person, who is also charming and can easily influence others. Uses his charm to increase his chances of success and gain other people's trust."
*Your Actual Problem*

"Feeling tension and stress brought on by situations which are out of his control, leaves him feeling helpless, anxious, and in adequate. He escapes the situation by throwing himself into new activities and insisting he get his own way. Appears to be in control of himself, which he isn't, leading to outbursts of anger."
*Your Actual Problem #2*

"Fights resistance or limitations, and insists he is free to develop in his own way. Rewarded by accomplishing things on his own, with little to no help from others."

Its pretty accurate. *90%* accurate...


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> It wasn't accurate for me at all.


Just retake the test until you get your desired result. If the test says it's right then it must be right!

They say the test is backed here: http://www.colorquiz.com/about.php

So there's definitely some credibility to it.

And if not, there's no harm in taking the test and having some fun with it!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*

"He is continually trying to hide his impulsive behavior, but his actions are causing problems and doubt from others. This causes him difficulty in making progress and leaves him feeling tense and irritable."

*Your Stress Sources*

"Wishes for freedom and independence, free from limitations and restrictions except for the ones he choices to give himself."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Self-centered, tends to take this personally and is easily offended, which leaves him feeling isolated."

Current situations have left him feeling overwhelmed and tormented. Needs to avoid further activity or demands and concentrate on relaxing and becoming emotionally sound.

Conceited and is easily insulted. Holds back emotionally but is able to find satisfaction through sexual activity.

Conceited and is easily insulted. Holds back emotionally but is able to find satisfaction through sexual activity.

*Your Desired Objective*

"Feels stressed due to his current situation or relationships, and needs to make changes. Looking for a solution that will increase his chances of fulfilling his current hopes and dreams."

*Your Actual Problem*

"Feeling held back and restricted from moving forward, looking for a solution that will give him more freedom and less obstacles."


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

I turn into a guy at one point.

*Your Existing Situation*

Desires to be respected by others in order to gain their trust and support for her own personal gain.

*Your Stress Sources*

"Feels that life must give more than it has and that her hopes and desires should be fully achieved. her existing circumstances are causing her to be anxious and worry; she is on edge and fears her missing out on opportunity. Eagar to avoid future setbacks or loss of status, she tries to make herself notice and to standout and is need of security."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Demanding and picky in her relationships, but careful not to bring out conflict or disagreements and this may decrease her chances of achieving her goals and ideas."

"Feels she is not receiving her fair share and is unable to rely on anyone for support or sympathy. she keeps her emotions bottled up, leaving her quick to take offense to small things. she tries to make the best of her situation."

He is being forced to be happiness and pleasure on hold for new due to her limiting circumstances.

Is satisfied and finds contentment through sexual activity.

*Your Desired Objective
*
"Wishes to live in a calm, peaceful, relaxing environment, where everyone gets along and there is a strong sense of belonging."

*Your Actual Problem*

Needs to find a stable and peaceful environment which will free her of the worries that are preventing her from achieving the things she wants.

*Your Actual Problem #2*

Disappointed because her hopes have not come to pass and she fears coming up with new goals will only lead to further disappointment. These conflicting emotions lead to a feeling of anxiety and depression. she tries to escape into a peaceful and calm relationship which offers encouragement and protection from further disappointment.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

The Enemy Within said:


> *Your Existing Situation*
> 
> "Inclined to choose luxurious things, which are gratifying to the senses. Turned off by things which are tacky and tasteless."
> *Your Stress Sources*
> ...


Im complete the opposite of number #1, the rest is "scary" right


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Your Existing Situation

Desires to be respected by others in order to gain their trust and support for her own personal gain.

Your Stress Sources

"Feels unappreciated and in an unpleasant position. Needs personal recognition and the respect of others, since she has not been about to find partners who value the same things she does. she holds back her emotions and is unable to give fully of himself, but lasting isolation makes her want to change those ways and surrender to her deep urges. Giving in to her natural instincts and urges is a sign of weakness, so feeling this way makes her weak and irritable. Fighting these urges makes her feel stronger, as if she can take on anything that comes her way. Longs to be valued as an important associate and admired for her personal qualities."

Your Restrained Characteristics

"Tries to participate and involve herself in things going on around him; however, avoids conflict and arguments to reduce stress and tension."

"Emotionally withdrawn, feels forced to make compromises which makes emotional attachments difficult."

Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. she is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity.

"Emotionally withdrawn, feels forced to make compromises which makes emotional attachments difficult."

Your Desired Objective

"Wants to make a good impression on others and be seen as a special individual, like no one else. she is constantly observing how others react to her and to make sure this is true. she knows how to effectively gain special recognition, by planning and scheming. she is draw to things which are beautiful and unique."

Your Actual Problem

"All energy has been used and she has none left to engage in anymore anxiety or demands. Feeling powerless to change the situation, leaving her frustrated, agitated, irritated, and annoyed with himself. Tries to escape by acting stubbornly sticking to her opinions, but her helplessness leads to some insecurities. Is very sensitive to criticism and easily offended."

Your Actual Problem #2

"Needs to be viewed and respected as an outstanding individual, in order to build her self-esteem and self-worth. Resists any type of weakness and sets high standards for himself."


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

> Your Existing Situation
> 
> "Very emotional and artistic, enjoys being surrounded by beauty and art. Looking for a partner who always has an eye for beauty and who enjoys close, loving relationships."
> 
> ...


Interesting...lol I don't want to admit it, but it's very close to truth.


----------



## Donness (Dec 2, 2012)

*Reading this makes me feel like its almost 100% accurate. Scary!

Your Existing Situation*
"Outgoing but unpredictable and unstable. Likes things to go his way, otherwise he becomes agitated, indecisive, and fake in his activities."
*
Your Stress Sources*
Feeling empty and isolated from others and trying to bridge the gap between himself and others. Wants to live life to the fullest and experience as much as possible. He cannot stand any restrictions or obstacles put in his way and only longs to be free. 
*
Your Restrained Characteristics*
Giving more than he is getting back and feels misunderstood and unappreciated. Feels he is being forced into compromising and even his close relationships leave him feeling emotional distant.
Conceited and is easily insulted. Holds back emotionally but is able to find satisfaction through sexual activity.
Current events leave him feeling forced into compromise in order to avoid being cut off from affection or future cooperation.
*
Your Desired Objective*
"Has a strong desire to contribute and influence others, but it can make him restless. He is driven by his desires and hopes. Enjoys a wide range of activities, but he may spread himself to thin taking on too much."
*
Your Actual Problem*
"Feeling held back and restricted from moving forward, looking for a solution that will give him more freedom and less obstacles."
*
Your Actual Problem #2*
"Fears he will be held back from achieving things he really wants, leading him to search endlessly for satisfaction and become involved in activities which are pointless."


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

> Your Existing Situation
> 
> Feeling dissatisfied in his current situation and has a strong desire to escape or find an immediate solution.


Accurate



> Your Stress Sources
> 
> "Delights in the finer things in life and things that appeal to the senses, but can be critical. Is careful and cautious and must believe he is not being manipulated or tricked. Keeps his emotions in check and is always analyzing his relationships in order to know exactly where he stands at all times. Demands complete honesty as a protection against his naturally trusting nature."


Accurate



> Your Restrained Characteristics
> 
> Has strong emotional demands and is picky when it comes to choosing a partner. He chooses to remain emotionally distant and uninvolved in relationships.
> 
> ...


Accurate



> Your Desired Objective
> 
> Feels as if his hopes and dreams have been unfairly stomped on by others. Irritated and upset with his current situation which he feels is an insult to his true desires.


Mostly accurate...I usually keep my dreams to myself, but to the people I have told, they have said "college aren't for some people," or my mom isn't willing to get me boxing lessons(which I don't know if I can afford myself) because she doesn't like the idea of my face being smashed, and I remember back when I wanted to be a musician, she told me a few times she thought I couldn't or was incapable of doing it.

Most people don't stomp my dreams though...I hope...maybe they do, but maybe they just don't say anything...



> Your Actual Problem
> 
> "Finds himself too trusting and needs protection from this because he feels people will take advantage or misunderstand him. He hides his true feelings by being highly critical and distant, unwilling to participate unless he knows the intent is honest."


I don't think I am to critical and distant... actually I would consider myself clingy to be honest. Sometimes I try to be distant or critical if I feel like this person doesn't like me, until they do something which makes me clingy again...or if I am just nervous...

Lots of times, if I can critize someone on something on someone, it will get rid of my nervousness...and I don't feel anything at all...but there are those people I do tend to put on a pedestal...

The "unwilling to participate unless he knows the intent is honest" is to an extent. Sometimes I don't out of fear...


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*
"Organized and detail-oriented, he has a very precise and methodical manner. He needs relationships which offer him understanding, respect, and approval."
*
Your Stress Sources*
"Always trying to make a good impression on others, but doubtful he is succeeding. Feels he has the right to everything he hopes and dreams of and becomes annoyed and helpless when things don't go his way. Is troubled by the very thought of failure which leaves him feeling miserable. Always sees himself as the victim as if everyone treats him poorly and he never is given his fair share. Feels his failures are no fault of his own, but due to the shortcomings of others."
*
Your Restrained Characteristics*
Giving more than he is getting back and feels misunderstood and unappreciated. Feels he is being forced into compromising and even his close relationships leave him feeling emotional distant.
Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. He is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity.
"Seeking to broaden his horizons and believes his hopes and dreams are realistic. Worries he may not be able to do the things he wants and needs to escape to a peaceful, quiet environment in order to restore his confidence."
Conceited and is easily insulted. Holds back emotionally but is able to find satisfaction through sexual activity.

Conceited and is easily insulted. Holds back emotionally but is able to find satisfaction through sexual activity.

 *Your Desired Objective*
"Not a team player and is unwilling to be involved in most activities. In the past he was over involved and now emotionally drained. Due to his fear of over involvement, he now chooses to remain uninvolved with the activities around him. "
*
Your Actual Problem*
"Feeling a lack of energy, he does not wish to be involved in further activity or give in to demands. He is feeling powerless causing him stress, agitation, and irritation, all which he tries to escape by refusing to participate altogether. He is determined to get his own way in the end and is cautious as he puts his plan in action."
*
Your Actual Problem #2*
"Inability to reach his goals, he is afraid to create or pursue new goals because he fears the rejection and let down they may cause him. He is feeling anxious and escapes by withdrawing into himself and protecting his emotions leaving him moody and depressed." 


Fairly accurate... Which is almost scary.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Your Existing Situation

"Very emotional and artistic, enjoys being surrounded by beauty and art. Looking for a partner who always has an eye for beauty and who enjoys close, loving relationships."

Your Stress Sources

"Always trying to make a good impression on others, but doubtful she is succeeding. Feels she has the right to everything she hopes and dreams of and becomes annoyed and helpless when things don't go her way. Is troubled by the very thought of failure which leaves her feeling miserable. Always sees herself as the victim as if everyone treats her poorly and she never is given her fair share. Feels her failures are no fault of her own, but due to the shortcomings of others."

Your Restrained Characteristics

His confidence is low but she is unable to admit that is the reason for her avoidance of conflict. Feels it is a situation out of her control and she is making the best of it.

Applies tough standards to her potential partner and demands an unrealistic perfection in her sex life.

"Although she feels isolated and alone, she is afraid of forming deep, meaningful relationships. Is conceited and is easily offended."

Applies tough standards to her potential partner and demands an unrealistic perfection in her sex life.

Your Desired Objective

"His current situation is viewed as unpleasant and demanding to much out of her. she is stubborn and close-minding, feeling her way is the only correct way."

Your Actual Problem

"Is disappointed and let down, feels there is no point in making new goals as they will leave her feeling the same way. Is unable to admit to her short comings, which leads her to act out in an aggressive and resentful way."

Your Actual Problem #2

"Feeling a lack of energy, she does not wish to be involved in further activity or give in to demands. she is feeling powerless causing her stress, agitation, and irritation. she reacts by becoming the victim and feeling as if everyone is out to get her. Demands with annoyance that she needs to get her own way."



Eh, semi-accurate.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

*Your Existing Situation*

"Organized and detail-oriented, he has a very precise and methodical manner. He needs relationships which offer him understanding, respect, and approval."
*Your Stress Sources*

"Would love a partner with which to share a happy and conflict free existence, but his need for individuality causes him to be over critical and demanding. This leads to problems and disagreements, bringing them close and then pushing them apart, so that his ideal situation can never be fully developed. Though he wants to satisfy his desires, he holds back a part of himself, never allowing himself to give him to those urges. He believes that by holding back he is showing himself as a superior person who is a cut above the rest. He is critical, particular, and a taste for the finer things; he is judgmental and feels it necessary to express his thoughts and opinions as if they are correct. He enjoys original yet subtle beauty and strives to make friends with only those whose tastes are as refined as his and who can help stimulate and increase his intellect. He desires others to admire him and view him as a highly respected individual."
*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Current situations force him into compromise and placing his own hopes and desires on hold for the time being.
"Seeking to broaden his horizons and believes his hopes and dreams are realistic. Worries he may not be able to do the things he wants and needs to escape to a peaceful, quiet environment in order to restore his confidence."
"Seeking to broaden his horizons and believes his hopes and dreams are realistic. Worries he may not be able to do the things he wants and needs to escape to a peaceful, quiet environment in order to restore his confidence."
Conceited and is easily insulted. Holds back emotionally but is able to find satisfaction through sexual activity.
Current situations force him into compromise and placing his own hopes and desires on hold for the time being.
*Your Desired Objective*

"Avoids conflict and disagreements. Prefers a peaceful, calm, and relaxing environment."
*Your Actual Problem*

His desire to be respected and to stand out from the crowd is not being satisfied and therefore he is feeling anxious. His normal friendly self is being held back and he refuses to become involved or participate with others in normal day to day activities.
*Your Actual Problem #2*

"Finds himself too trusting and needs protection from this because he feels people will take advantage or misunderstand him. He hides his true feelings by being highly critical and distant, unwilling to participate unless he knows the intent is honest."

I think it describes me pretty well.


----------



## depressedkat (Dec 10, 2012)

****!!! SO accurate....
*Your Existing Situation*

Feeling dissatisfied in her current situation and has a strong desire to escape or find an immediate solution.
*Your Stress Sources*

"Unfulfilled hopes have left her feeling uncertain and even a little fearful about the future. Needs to feel secure and avoid further disappointment; fears she will be looked over, lose her position, or lose respect. Has little hope that things will get better in time and her negative attitude leads her to place impossible demands on others or to compromise or bargain."
*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Current events leave her feeling forced into compromise in order to avoid being cut off from affection or future cooperation.
"Feels she is not receiving her fair share and is unable to rely on anyone for support or sympathy. she keeps her emotions bottled up, leaving her quick to take offense to small things. she tries to make the best of her situation."
Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. she is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity.
"Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. she is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity, as long as there is not a lot of conflict or emotional difficulty."
*Your Desired Objective*

"Wishes to live in a calm, peaceful, relaxing environment, where everyone gets along and there is a strong sense of belonging."
*Your Actual Problem*

Disappointed because her hopes have not come to pass and she fears coming up with new goals will only lead to further disappointment. These conflicting emotions lead to a feeling of anxiety and depression. she tries to escape into a peaceful and calm relationship which offers encouragement and protection from further disappointment.


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*

"Organized and detail-oriented, she has a very precise and methodical manner. she needs relationships which offer her understanding, respect, and approval."

*Your Stress Sources*

"Avoids pressure from others and insists on developing her individual independence. Wants to make up her own mind with resistance from others or outside forces, and needs the freedom to make her own decisions. Wants to be looked at as a wise individual whose opinions are respected, and has a hard time admitting she is wrong. Can be reluctant to accept or understand other people's opinions or point of view."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Giving more than she is getting back and feels misunderstood and unappreciated. Feels she is being forced into compromising and even her close relationships leave her feeling emotional distant.

Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. she is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity.

"Seeking to broaden her horizons and believes her hopes and dreams are realistic. Worries she may not be able to do the things she wants and needs to escape to a peaceful, quiet environment in order to restore her confidence."

Current events have her feeling forced to make bargains and put aside her own desires for now. she is able to find satisfaction and happiness through sexual activity.

*Your Desired Objective*

Is easily exhausted from too much argument and harsh circumstances. Sensitive and looks for sympathy and understanding from others.

*Your Actual Problem*

"Impressed by unique and one of a kind things, and by people with exceptional personalities. Tries to takes the characteristics she likes in other people and apply it to herself as well as coming across as a unique individual."

*Your Actual Problem #2*

Longs the freedom to make her own decisions and plans without the criticism and restrictions of others. Uses her charm to deal with others and get what she wants.

i'd say most of this is pretty accurate, except for maybe that last sentence.


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

Wowww, super accurate >.<

*Your Existing Situation*

"Is not making any progress, but unwilling to put any further effort into the situation. Seeking more comfortable conditions where very little is required of her. "

*Your Stress Sources
*
"His current situation or relationship is not up to par, but cannot improve it without help. Hides her vulnerability by holding back affection or being overly expressive. The relationship may be depressing, but the fear of losing too much keeps her around. she wants to be independent and free, but fears the future will be just as disappointing. her situation leaves her sensitive and impatience, seeking a quick escape. her restlessness may destroy the ability to concentrate."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Tries to participate and involve herself in things going on around him; however, avoids conflict and arguments to reduce stress and tension."

"Emotionally withdrawn, feels forced to make compromises which makes emotional attachments difficult."

Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. she is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity.

Is bothered when her needs and desires are misunderstood and she feels there is no one to turn to or rely on. her self-centered attitude can cause her to be easily offended.

*Your Desired Objective
*
Longs to be accepted and recognized. Needs to impress others and be respected. she feels separated from others and wishes to belong.

*Your Actual Problem*

"Feeling anxious and restless frustration toward current situation or unfulfilled emotional requirements are causing stress. she tries escaping from those emotions by denying they exist at all. Hides her dissatisfaction at the situation behind a proud, but false independence."

*Your Actual Problem #2*

"Is resistant of outside pressures and control, or anything that stands in the way of her freedom to make her own decisions and plans. Works hard to establish and build her position and status."


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

Accurate parts are bolded.



> Your Existing Situation
> 
> *"Needs protection for anxiety and conflict, with a personal relationship that is close and understanding and nurturing."*
> 
> ...


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Your Existing Situation*

"Is lazy when it comes to further himself or his career and lacks the ambition to change things. Does not like to put to much effort into things, except sexual activity. He would rather feel comfort and security, than success."
*Your Stress Sources*

"His normal flexible and stubborn attitude has become weakened because he feels overworked, tired and as if he is stuck in a rut. The situation seems helpless and is causing him to physically feel the strain, he is searching for a solution but he is unable to make a decision on how to go about making the changes. He remains involved in the problem, but is unable to view it rationally or get rid of it. He keeps working at it and cannot let go, feeling as if he will only feel better if he can solve the issue at hand."
*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Demanding and picky in his relationships, but careful not to bring out conflict or disagreements and this may decrease his chances of achieving his goals and ideas."
"Insists his hopes and ideas are realistic and achievable, but needs encouragement and support. His self-centeredness can cause him to take things too personally."
Current situation is leaving him doubtful and cautions about becoming intimately involved with others.
"Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. He is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity, as long as there is not a lot of conflict or emotional difficulty."
Current situation is leaving him doubtful and cautions about becoming intimately involved with others.

*Your Desired Objective*

"Wishes to live in a calm, peaceful, relaxing environment, where everyone gets along and there is a strong sense of belonging."
*Your Actual Problem*

Needs to find a stable and peaceful environment which will free him of the worries that are preventing him from achieving the things he wants.
*Your Actual Problem #2*

"Tension and stress is brought on by trying to cope with conditions which are out of his control, using up all his strength and leaving him feeling inadequate. He wishes to escape into a more peaceful and problem-free environment, in which he will no longer have to assert himself or deal with so much pressure."


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Your Existing Situation

"Searching for a close bond with others which are accepting and kind. Needs a safe, peaceful atmosphere."

Your Stress Sources

"Not a team player and is unwilling to be involved in most activities. In the past she was over involved and now emotionally drained. Due to her fear of over involvement, she now chooses to remain uninvolved with the activities around her. "

Your Restrained Characteristics

"Self-centered, tends to take this personally and is easily offended, which leaves her feeling isolated."

"Believes her hopes and dreams are realistic and sticks to them stubbornly, even though circumstances are forcing her to compromise. Very precise in the qualities she seeks in a partner."

"Believes her hopes and dreams are realistic and sticks to them stubbornly, even though circumstances are forcing her to compromise. Very precise in the qualities she seeks in a partner."

Your Desired Objective

"Is very goal oriented and driven, and does not allow things to distract her from reaching her goals. Overcomes all obstacles she is faced with. Wants to gain recognition and a good reputation for her successes."

Your Actual Problem

Is afraid she will be held back from obtaining the things she wants leading her to act out with a hectic intensity.

Okay, that's actually pretty accurate.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*

"Craves change and new things, always looking for new adventures and activities. Becomes restless and frustrated when she has to wait to long for things to develop. her impatience leads to irritability and a desire to move on to the next project."

*Your Stress Sources*

"Feels empty and isolated from others and wishes to overcome this feeling. Believes life has more to offer her than what she was experienced thus far, and doesn't want to miss out on anything. she purses all her goals and dreams, fearful that any missed opportunity will cause her to miss out on even more. Quickly becomes an expert in any field she pursues and can sometimes come off as overbearing and nosy."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Current events leave her feeling forced into compromise in order to avoid being cut off from affection or future cooperation.

Giving more than she is getting back and feels misunderstood and unappreciated. Feels she is being forced into compromising and even her close relationships leave her feeling emotional distant.

Giving more than she is getting back and feels misunderstood and unappreciated. Feels she is being forced into compromising and even her close relationships leave her feeling emotional distant.

"Seeking to broaden her horizons and believes her hopes and dreams are realistic. Worries she may not be able to do the things she wants and needs to escape to a peaceful, quiet environment in order to restore her confidence."

Is satisfied and finds contentment through sexual activity.
(hahaha no)

*Your Desired Objective*

Seeks to be known for something she has accomplished and uses her social abilities to win people over. Emotional and sensitive and romantic.

*Your Actual Problem*

Fears others will try to hold her back from achieving her goals and the things she wants. Puts on the charm and can be manipulative towards others hoping she can get them to do as she wishes and making it easier for her to reach her own goals.

*Your Actual Problem #2*

Longs the freedom to make her own decisions and plans without the criticism and restrictions of others. Uses her charm to deal with others and get what she wants.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

> *Your Existing Situation*
> 
> "Organized and detail-oriented, he has a very precise and methodical manner. He needs relationships which offer him understanding, respect, and approval."
> *Your Stress Sources*
> ...


A lot more accurate than I thought it would be. A little chilling.

Makes me curious to know how complicated the algorithm is for that quiz.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

> *Your Existing Situation*
> 
> "Very social and needs a highly social environment with people who depend on him, in order to feel safe. He is a go-getter and can adapt to almost any situation. "
> *Your Stress Sources*
> ...


Not sure about the very social thing but the rest is spot-on.


----------



## Dion Phaneuf (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah I'd have to disagree..

*Your Existing Situation*
Feeling stressed out due to her current situation and the demands which are placed on her. Working to release herself from all things that hold her back or tie her down.
*Your Stress Sources*

"Always trying to make a good impression on others, but doubtful she is succeeding. Feels she has the right to everything she hopes and dreams of and becomes annoyed and helpless when things don't go her way. Is troubled by the very thought of failure which leaves her feeling miserable. Always sees herself as the victim as if everyone treats her poorly and she never is given her fair share. Feels her failures are no fault of her own, but due to the shortcomings of others."
*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Giving more than she is getting back and feels misunderstood and unappreciated. Feels she is being forced into compromising and even her close relationships leave her feeling emotional distant.
Giving more than she is getting back and feels misunderstood and unappreciated. Feels she is being forced into compromising and even her close relationships leave her feeling emotional distant.
"Seeking to broaden her horizons and believes her hopes and dreams are realistic. Worries she may not be able to do the things she wants and needs to escape to a peaceful, quiet environment in order to restore her confidence."
His arrogance causes her to take offense quickly. Only those closest to her know deep down she is sensitive and sentimental.

*Your Desired Objective*

"Feels she is in a hopeless situation, which causes her to feel depressed. she resists things which she finds difficult or not to her liking and shields herself from the things which irritate her. "
*Your Actual Problem*

"Feeling a lack of energy, she does not wish to be involved in further activity or give in to demands. she is feeling powerless causing her stress, agitation, and irritation. she reacts by becoming the victim and feeling as if everyone is out to get her. Demands with annoyance that she needs to get her own way."
*Your Actual Problem #2*

"Is disappointed and let down, feels there is no point in making new goals as they will leave her feeling the same way. Is unable to admit to her short comings, which leads her to act out in an aggressive and resentful way."


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Makes me sound like such a b*itch :boogie

*Your Existing Situation*
"Needs a peaceful and quiet environment. Desires an affectionate and faithful partner who will spoil him and treat him with importance. If he feels mistreated or a lack of attention, he may withdraw."

*Your Stress Sources*
not true

*Your Restrained Characteristics*
"Emotionally withdrawn, feels forced to make compromises which makes emotional attachments difficult."

Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. He is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity.

"Willing to become emotionally involved because he feels isolated and alone. He tries to avoid conflict and disagreements, but his arrogance leads him to quickly take offense."

"Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. He is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity, as long as there is not a lot of conflict or emotional difficulty."

*Your Desired Objective
*Is extremely determined to make his presence known as an important part of any team. He is flexible and able to do what is necessary to stand out from the crowd. Is willing to overcome any conflicts and difficulties that may stand in his way.

*Your Actual Problem*
"All energy has been used and he has none left to engage in anymore anxiety or demands. Feeling powerless to change the situation, leaving him frustrated, agitated, irritated, and annoyed with himself. Tries to escape by acting stubbornly sticking to his opinions, but his helplessness leads to some insecurities. Is very sensitive to criticism and easily offended."

*Your Actual Problem #2*
"Has been disappointed and let down, believes it is pointless to come up with new goals as they will most likely disappoint as well. Needs to be recognized and respected, but is worried about the future. Reacts by avoiding situations where he will be criticizes or others will attempt to influence him. Tries to take charge of the situation by controlling the details and strengthen his position. "


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Your Existing Situation

"Needs a peaceful and quiet environment. Desires an affectionate and faithful partner who will spoil him and treat him with importance. If he feels mistreated or a lack of attention, he may withdraw."

Your Stress Sources

"Needs to meet people who have the same high principals and values as himself, but finds the need unfulfilled. His need to feel dominate and superior leaves him feeling isolated and does not allow for him to give freely of himself. He would like to surrender and let go, but sees that as a weakness he must not give in to. Holding back will allow him to stand out for the crowd and earn a higher status, recognized by others as unique and important."

Your Restrained Characteristics

Is bothered when his needs and desires are misunderstood and he feels there is no one to turn to or rely on. His self-centered attitude can cause him to be easily offended.

"Willing to become emotionally involved, but is demanding and picky when choosing a partner. Is careful not to bring out conflict or disagreements as this may decrease his chances of achieving his goals and ideas."

Is bothered when his needs and desires are misunderstood and he feels there is no one to turn to or rely on. His self-centered attitude can cause him to be easily offended.

Your Desired Objective

Is in need of immediate rest and relaxation. Longs for peace and a sense they are understood. Feels he has been treated unfairly which makes him angry. Cannot stand to stay in an environment in which he is treated unfairly and with no consideration for his feelings.

Your Actual Problem
"Wants to be valued and respected, seeks a close and peaceful relationship with a shared respect of each other."

Does kinda fit me, however looks too general and could be most people, like psychics do to victims.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*

"Outgoing but unpredictable and unstable. Likes things to go his way, otherwise he becomes agitated, indecisive, and fake in his activities."
*Your Stress Sources*

Feeling empty and isolated from others and trying to bridge the gap between himself and others. Wants to live life to the fullest and experience as much as possible. He cannot stand any restrictions or obstacles put in his way and only longs to be free. 
*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Emotionally withdrawn, feels forced to make compromises which makes emotional attachments difficult."
"Feels he is not receiving his fair share and is unable to rely on anyone for support or sympathy. He keeps his emotions bottled up, leaving him quick to take offense to small things. He tries to make the best of his situation."
"Seeking to broaden his horizons and believes his hopes and dreams are realistic. Worries he may not be able to do the things he wants and needs to escape to a peaceful, quiet environment in order to restore his confidence."
"Feels he is not receiving his fair share and is unable to rely on anyone for support or sympathy. He keeps his emotions bottled up, leaving him quick to take offense to small things. He tries to make the best of his situation."
"Emotionally withdrawn, feels forced to make compromises which makes emotional attachments difficult."
*Your Desired Objective*

"Searching for a life free of problems, stress, and drama. Wishes to find security and peace, so that he may relax."
*Your Actual Problem*

Searching security and a position in where the demands of others is not put solely on him.
*Your Actual Problem #2*

Fear of being prevented from achieving the things he wants increases the need for security and freedom of conflict. Looking for stability and a relaxing environment.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*

"Is stubborn and strong-willed, once his mind is made up it is impossible to change it. He does not ask for much, so he feels when he does ask his needs should be met."

*Your Stress Sources*

"Always trying to make a good impression on others, but doubtful he is succeeding. Feels he has the right to everything he hopes and dreams of and becomes annoyed and helpless when things don't go his way. Is troubled by the very thought of failure which leaves him feeling miserable. Always sees himself as the victim as if everyone treats him poorly and he never is given his fair share. Feels his failures are no fault of his own, but due to the shortcomings of others."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Current events leave him feeling forced into compromise in order to avoid being cut off from affection or future cooperation.

"Self-centered, tends to take this personally and is easily offended, which leaves him feeling isolated."

Applies tough standards to his potential partner and demands an unrealistic perfection in his sex life. sus hardly)

Conceited and is easily insulted. Holds back emotionally but is able to find satisfaction through sexual activity. (No not really)

*Your Desired Objective*

"Feels that nothing can upset him or phase him and is constantly trying to prove that to himself and others. Believes he is better than any weakness. As a result of his beliefs, he comes across as harsh or severe to those around him, with an overbearing and arrogant attitude."

*Your Actual Problem*

"Has been disappointed and let down, believes it is pointless to come up with new goals as they will most likely disappoint as well. Needs to be recognized and respected, but is worried about the future. Reacts by avoiding situations where he will be criticizes or others will attempt to influence him. Tries to take charge of the situation by controlling the details and strengthen his position. "

*Your Actual Problem #2*

"All energy has been used and he has none left to engage in anymore anxiety or demands. Feeling powerless to change the situation, leaving him frustrated, agitated, irritated, and annoyed with himself. Tries to escape by acting stubbornly sticking to his opinions, but his helplessness leads to some insecurities. Is very sensitive to criticism and easily offended."


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> Wtf this is 100% true! :afr :sus
> I don't believe it's all about colors, it must have somehow cracked in my computer while i did this test, it checked my web history to decide which results would best match with me. _Needs excitement and constant stimulation_= it checked what kind of movies i've downloaded(horror) and all the sentences about the need of sexual stimulation = porn in my web history.


:lol It doesn't hack you. But you keep your porn in your browser history and don't clear it :sus I use a separate browser for that and clear chrome's history all the time unless someone decided to download and install Firefox they aren't finding my porn.


----------



## mslamr (Jul 31, 2011)

Your Existing Situation

"Very emotional and artistic, enjoys being surrounded by beauty and art. Looking for a partner who always has an eye for beauty and who enjoys close, loving relationships."

Your Stress Sources

"Feels unappreciated and in an unpleasant position. Needs personal recognition and the respect of others, since she has not been able to find partners who value the same things she does. she holds back her emotions and is unable to give fully of herself, but lasting isolation makes her want to change those ways and surrender to her deep urges. Giving in to her natural instincts and urges is a sign of weakness, so feeling this way makes her weak and irritable. Fighting these urges makes her feel stronger, as if she can take on anything that comes her way. Longs to be valued as an important associate and admired for her personal qualities."

Your Restrained Characteristics

"Feels she is getting less than she deserves for all her hard work; however, she makes no effort to change things and tries to make the best of the situation."

His confidence is low but she is unable to admit that is the reason for her avoidance of conflict. Feels it is a situation out of her control and she is making the best of it.

"Believes her hopes and dreams are realistic and sticks to them stubbornly, even though circumstances are forcing her to compromise. Very precise in the qualities she seeks in a partner."

"Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. she is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity, as long as there is not a lot of conflict or emotional difficulty."

"Believes her hopes and dreams are realistic and sticks to them stubbornly, even though circumstances are forcing her to compromise. Very precise in the qualities she seeks in a partner."

Your Desired Objective

"Longs for a loving, caring, and supportive relationship, and fanaticizes of living in perfect harmony with others. Has a strong desire for tenderness and affection and enjoys things which are artistically pleasing to the eye."

Your Actual Problem

"Impressed by unique and one of a kind things, and by people with exceptional personalities. Tries to takes the characteristics she likes in other people and apply it to herself as well as coming across as a unique individual."

Your Actual Problem #2

"Feeling a lack of energy, she does not wish to be involved in further activity or give in to demands. she is feeling powerless causing her stress, agitation, and irritation, all which she tries to escape by refusing to participate altogether. she tries to escape into a fantasy world where things go her way and her desires are easier to reach."


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Your Existing Situation

"Searching for a close bond with others which are accepting and kind. Needs a safe, peaceful atmosphere."

Your Stress Sources

"Feels empty and isolated from others and wishes to overcome this feeling. Believes life has more to offer him than what he was experienced thus far, and doesn't want to miss out on anything. He purses all his goals and dreams, fearful that any missed opportunity will cause him to miss out on even more. Quickly becomes an expert in any field he pursues and can sometimes come off as overbearing and nosy."

Your Restrained Characteristics

Current events leave him feeling forced into compromise in order to avoid being cut off from affection or future cooperation.

"Self-centered, tends to take this personally and is easily offended, which leaves him feeling isolated."

His confidence is low but he is unable to admit that is the reason for his avoidance of conflict. Feels it is a situation out of his control and he is making the best of it.

Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. He is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity.

"Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. He is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity, as long as there is not a lot of conflict or emotional difficulty."

Your Desired Objective

"Feels stressed due to his current situation or relationships, and needs to make changes. Looking for a solution that will increase his chances of fulfilling his current hopes and dreams."

Your Actual Problem

"Fears he will be held back from achieving things he really wants, leading him to search endlessly for satisfaction and become involved in activities which are pointless."

Your Actual Problem #2

"Feeling held back and restricted from moving forward, looking for a solution that will give him more freedom and less obstacles."


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

*Your Existing Situation*

"Working to build a strong foundation based on security, comfort, and low drama; in return she hopes to gain respect and recognition from her peers."
*Your Stress Sources*

"An emotional relationship is falling apart and disappointing and has become a depressing situation. Would like to free herself from the relationship, but is afraid of losing what could have been or future disappointment down the line. her emotions constantly contradict each other irritating him; she tries to hid her irritation with a distant and harsh attitude."
*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Has strong emotional demands and is picky when it comes to choosing a partner. she chooses to remain emotionally distant and uninvolved in relationships.
He is being forced to be happiness and pleasure on hold for new due to her limiting circumstances.
*Your Desired Objective*

"Fascinated by the idea of mutual true love and tenderness. Embarrassed by this belief and refuses to admit openly she feels this way. Instead, she chooses to be neither loving nor tender to further hide her true belief."
*Your Actual Problem*

"Current situation leaves her feeling anxious and restless, producing large amounts of stress and tension. Attempts to escape by appearing at peace and refusing to appear involved or interested."
*Your Actual Problem #2*

"Inability to reach her goals, she is afraid to create or pursue new goals because she fears the rejection and let down they may cause her. she is feeling anxious and escapes by withdrawing into herself and protecting her emotions leaving her moody and depressed."


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

Choa said:


> Has strong emotional demands and is picky when it comes to choosing a partner. she chooses to remain emotionally distant and uninvolved in relationships.


I can see myself here although I've never been involved in any relationship. 
I don't know how accurate the rest of the result is


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*
Needs excitement and constant stimulation. Willingly participates in activities that are thrilling and offer adventure.

*Your Stress Sources*
"Her current situation or relationship is not up to par, but cannot improve it without help. Hides her vulnerability by holding back affection or being overly expressive. The relationship may be depressing, but the fear of losing too much keeps her around. she wants to be independent and free, but fears the future will be just as disappointing. her situation leaves her sensitive and impatience, seeking a quick escape. her restlessness may destroy the ability to concentrate."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*
"Demanding and picky in her relationships, but careful not to bring out conflict or disagreements and this may decrease her chances of achieving her goals and ideas."

"Emotionally withdrawn, feels forced to make compromises which makes emotional attachments difficult."

"Current situation makes her feel unable to prove himself, but tries to make the best of things."

Is bothered when her needs and desires are misunderstood and she feels there is no one to turn to or rely on.

*Your Desired Objective*
"Searching for a life free of problems, stress, and drama. Wishes to find security and peace, so that she may relax."

*Your Actual Problem*
Feeling anxious and restless frustration toward current situation or unfulfilled emotional requirements are causing stress. Tries to escape into a conflict free environment where she feels a sense of security and can relax and recover.

*Your Actual Problem #2*
Searching security and a position in where the demands of others is not put solely on her.


----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

bringing this thread back because i enjoy personality quizzes. and the "your problem" section is scarily accurate..

*Your Existing Situation
*
"Finds herself in a situation that is difficult and not quite going her way, yet she is persistent and continues to do things her way. she tries to hide her true intentions, in order to gain false trust from her opponents."

*Your Stress Sources
*
"Needs to meet people who have the same high principals and values as himself, but finds the need unfulfilled. her need to feel dominate and superior leaves her feeling isolated and does not allow for her to give freely of himself. she would like to surrender and let go, but sees that as a weakness she must not give in to. Holding back will allow her to stand out for the crowd and earn a higher status, recognized by others as unique and important."

*Your Restrained Characteristics
*
His confidence is low but she is unable to admit that is the reason for her avoidance of conflict. Feels it is a situation out of her control and she is making the best of it.

He is being forced to be happiness and pleasure on hold for now due to her limiting circumstances.

*Your Desired Objective
*
"Wants interesting and exciting things to happen in her life. she is able to make others like him, because of her genuine concern for them. she is charming and open and makes friends easily. she can have an over-active imagination, which leads her to fantasize and daydream."

*Your Actual Problem
*
"Impressed by unique and one of a kind things, and by people with exceptional personalities. Tries to takes the characteristics she likes in other people and apply it to herself as well as coming across as a unique individual."

i laughed a little because it keeps changing pronouns in the middle of sentences though


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

Glad you brought it back, as I'm a fan of these tests too and haven't seen this one 



> *Your Existing Situation*
> 
> Needs excitement and constant stimulation. Willingly participates in activities that are thrilling and offer adventure.
> 
> ...


:agree


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

> Your Existing Situation
> 
> Feels there are barriers between himself and the essential things he desires.
> 
> ...


Wow that was surprisingly accurate.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

*
Your Existing Situation*

"Inclined to choose luxurious things, which are gratifying to the senses. Turned off by things which are tacky and tasteless."

*Your Stress Sources*

"Needs to meet people who have the same high principals and values as himself, but finds the need unfulfilled. her need to feel dominate and superior leaves her feeling isolated and does not allow for her to give freely of himself. she would like to surrender and let go, but sees that as a weakness she must not give in to. Holding back will allow her to stand out for the crowd and earn a higher status, recognized by others as unique and important."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Demanding and picky in her relationships, but careful not to bring out conflict or disagreements and this may decrease her chances of achieving her goals and ideas."

"Current situation makes her feel unable to prove himself, but tries to make the best of things."

*Your Desired Objective*

"Strives for full life which includes activities and experiences, as well as, a close relationship offering sexual and emotional satisfaction."

*Your Actual Problem*

"Enjoys making new plans and goals, but needs to be respected and admired for the things she accomplishes."


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

*Your Existing Situation*

Feels there are barriers between herself and the essential things she desires.
*
Your Stress Sources*

"His stubbornness and will-power has become weakened due to current difficulties. Feels overworked and emotionally drain; as if all her work is for nothing and she is getting nowhere. The situation is very real to her and she wants to escape, but has no idea how to do so or how to even approach the situation rationally."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Open and emotionally involved in relationships and easily finds satisfaction through sexual activity.

He is being forced to be happiness and pleasure on hold for new due to her limiting circumstances.

"Believes her hopes and dreams are realistic, but needs reassurance from others. Has strict standards when looking for a partner and wants guarantees that she will not be disappointed or lose."

"Willing to become emotionally involved because she feels isolated and alone. she tries to avoid conflict and disagreements, but her arrogance leads her to quickly take offense."

Open and emotionally involved in relationships and easily finds satisfaction through sexual activity.

*Your Desired Objective*

"Wishes to live in a calm, peaceful, relaxing environment, where everyone gets along and there is a strong sense of belonging."

*Your Actual Problem*

"Tension and stress is brought on by trying to cope with conditions which are out of her control, using up all her strength and leaving her feeling inadequate. she wishes to escape into a more peaceful and problem-free environment, in which she will no longer have to assert herself or deal with so much pressure."

lolololololol


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Very personal... Wasn't sure if I wanted to post my result lol. 
I find this 100% accurate

*Your Existing Situation*

"Searching for a close bond with others which are accepting and kind. Needs a safe, peaceful atmosphere."
*Your Stress Sources*

"Feels unappreciated and in an unpleasant position. Needs personal recognition and the respect of others, since she has not been able to find partners who value the same things she does. she holds back her emotions and is unable to give fully of herself, but lasting isolation makes her want to change those ways and surrender to her deep urges. Giving in to her natural instincts and urges is a sign of weakness, so feeling this way makes her weak and irritable. Fighting these urges makes her feel stronger, as if she can take on anything that comes her way. Longs to be valued as an important associate and admired for her personal qualities."
*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Current events leave her feeling forced into compromise in order to avoid being cut off from affection or future cooperation.
"Feels she is carry more than her share of problems. she is flexible and laid back, sticking to her goals and working to overcome any difficulty."
"Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. she is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity, as long as there is not a lot of conflict or emotional difficulty."
Current events leave her feeling forced into compromise in order to avoid being cut off from affection or future cooperation.

*Your Desired Objective*

"Longs for tenderness and for a feeling of acceptance from a partner. Appreciates things that are beautiful, pleasing to the eye, and stylish."
*Your Actual Problem*

"Wants to be valued and respected, seeks a close and peaceful relationship with a shared respect of each other."
*Your Actual Problem #2*

Lack of energy leaves her unnoticed to pursue further activities or demands placed on her. she feels powerless which leaves her agitated and depressed. Tries to escape from her struggles by searching for peaceful and restful conditions in which to relax and recover in an atmosphere full of security.


----------



## DarkIceDragon (Apr 20, 2013)

Very close to my real problems and personality. There are somethings which are a little off-mark, but it was scary knowing that a bunch of random colours can describe me so closely... O.O



> *Your Existing Situation*
> 
> "Works well with others, as long as she doesn't have to take the lead. Longs for relationships which are understanding and relatively conflict-free."
> 
> ...


----------



## anastasia228 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Color Test - Results*

*Your Existing Situation*

"Outgoing but unpredictable and unstable. Likes things to go her way, otherwise she becomes agitated, indecisive, and fake in her activities."
*Your Stress Sources*

"Wants the freedom to follow her own heart, goals, and dreams and to earn the respect as a unique individual. Desires to pursue every possible opportunity without limitations or things standing in her way."
*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Current events leave her feeling forced into compromise in order to avoid being cut off from affection or future cooperation.
"Self-centered, tends to take this personally and is easily offended, which leaves her feeling isolated."
"Current situation makes her feel unable to prove himself, but tries to make the best of things."
"Although she feels isolated and alone, she is afraid of forming deep, meaningful relationships. Is conceited and is easily offended."
Current events have her feeling forced to make bargains and put aside her own desires for now. she is able to find satisfaction and happiness through sexual activity.
*Your Desired Objective*

"Has a strong desire to contribute and influence others, but it can make her restless. she is driven by her desires and hopes. Enjoys a wide range of activities, but she may spread herself to thin taking on too much."
*Your Actual Problem*

"Feeling held back and restricted from moving forward, looking for a solution that will give her more freedom and less obstacles."
*Your Actual Problem #2*

"Feeling unimportant in this current situation, and is looking for different conditions where she will be able to better prove her worth and importance."


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

It was accurate and inaccurate. My situation and stress source are pretty spot on. Half of my unrestrained characteristics are correct, though the last sentence isn't true. The objective is true. The 1st problem is completely false, I never judge w/o the facts or judge people harshely unless they give me reason to (like rapists or something). The 2nd almost true, only I'm not aggressive or resentful and I definitely don't act out in any way. But other than that the test was fun.

*Your Existing Situation*
Feeling stressed out due to his current situation and the demands which are placed on him. Working to release himself from all things that hold him back or tie him down.

*Your Stress Sources*
Tries to hold back his normal enthusiastic and imaginative self in fear that he may get carried away by it and chase after unrealistic goals. Feels betrayed and used and is staying emotionally distant to keep others from hurting him more. His is distrusting and suspicious of the actions and intentions of other people.

*Your Restrained Characteristics*
Giving more than he is getting back and feels misunderstood and unappreciated. Feels he is being forced into compromising and even his close relationships leave him feeling emotional distant.
"Although he is able to find contentment through sexual activity, he feels hopeless to change his problems and difficulties and continues to make the best of what he has."
Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. He is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity.
"Insists his hopes and ideas are realistic and achievable, but needs encouragement and support. His self-centeredness can cause him to take things too personally."
"Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. He is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity, as long as there is not a lot of conflict or emotional difficulty."

*Your Desired Objective*
"Feels he is in a hopeless situation, which causes him to feel depressed. He resists things which he finds difficult or not to his liking and shields himself from the things which irritate him."

*Your Actual Problem*
"His personality is such that he analyzes and examines everything with harsh judgment, which is viewed as an attitude of harsh criticism and disapproval. Fails to take into consideration all the facts when making his judgments. "

*Your Actual Problem #2*
"Is disappointed and let down, feels there is no point in making new goals as they will leave him feeling the same way. Is unable to admit to his short comings, which leads him to act out in an aggressive and resentful way."


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Color Test - Results

*Your Existing Situation*

"Looking for a way to overcome her current problems and issues, but finds it difficult to find solutions or choose the best course of action."

*Your Stress Sources*

Concerned about unhappy relationships; feels as there is no hope to restore friendship and trust. The situation is depressing but feels she must continue although she is exhaustive.

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Although she is able to find contentment through sexual activity, she feels hopeless to change her problems and difficulties and continues to make the best of what she has."

He is being forced to be happiness and pleasure on hold for new due to her limiting circumstances.

His arrogance causes her to take offense quickly. Only those closest to her know deep down she is sensitive and sentimental.

"Although she is able to find contentment through sexual activity, she feels hopeless to change her problems and difficulties and continues to make the best of what she has."

He is being forced to be happiness and pleasure on hold for new due to her limiting circumstances.

*Your Desired Objective*

Feels trapped in a helpless situation and wishes to escape her current burdens which are bringing her down. Constantly tries to protect herself from becoming involved in the arguments and conflict around her.

*Your Actual Problem*

"Feeling a lack of energy, she does not wish to be involved in further activity or give in to demands. she is feeling powerless causing her stress, agitation, and irritation, all which she tries to escape by refusing to participate altogether. she is determined to get her own way in the end and is cautious as she puts her plan in action."

*Your Actual Problem #2*

"Current situation leaves her feeling anxious and restless, producing large amounts of stress and tension. Attempts to escape by appearing at peace and refusing to appear involved or interested."


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

"He lacks the motivation to put forth effort in achieving his goals. He feels neglected and insecure and is seeking a loving, secure, problem-free environment."

Your Stress Sources

"His stubbornness and will-power has become weakened due to current difficulties. Feels overworked and emotionally drain; as if all his work is for nothing and he is getting nowhere. The situation is very real to him and he wants to escape, but has no idea how to do so or how to even approach the situation rationally."

Your Restrained Characteristics

"Believes his hopes and dreams are realistic, but needs reassurance from others. Has strict standards when looking for a partner and wants guarantees that he will not be disappointed or lose."

Current situation is leaving him doubtful and cautions about becoming intimately involved with others.

Your Desired Objective

"Looking for affectionate, fulfilling, and friendly relationships. Seeks intimacy and personal relationships full of love, self-sacrifice and trust."

Your Actual Problem

"Tension and stress is brought on by trying to cope with conditions which are out of his control, using up all his strength and leaving him feeling inadequate. He wishes to escape into a more peaceful and problem-free environment, in which he will no longer have to assert himself or deal with so much pressure."


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Your Existing Situation

Works well with others. Needs personal relationships which are understanding and relatively conflict-free.

Your Stress Sources

Feeling empty and isolated from others and trying to bridge the gap between herself and others. Wants to live life to the fullest and experience as much as possible. she cannot stand any restrictions or obstacles put in her way and only longs to be free.

Your Restrained Characteristics

Feels unhappy and isolated because she is unable to succeed in finding the cooperation and understanding she desires.

"Insists her hopes and ideas are realistic and achievable, but needs encouragement and support. her self-centeredness can cause her to take things too personally."

Is satisfied and finds contentment through sexual activity.

Current events leave her feeling forced into compromise in order to avoid being cut off from affection or future cooperation.

Your Desired Objective

Is extremely determined to make her presence known as an important part of any team. she is flexible and able to do what is necessary to stand out from the crowd. Is willing to overcome any conflicts and difficulties that may stand in her way.

Your Actual Problem

"Is resistant of outside pressures and control, or anything that stands in the way of her freedom to make her own decisions and plans. Works hard to establish and build her position and status."

Your Actual Problem #2

Afraid she will not be able to achieve the things she wants and demands others recognize and acknowledge this right to them.


I'd say it's pretty spot on.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Mine wasn't accurate for the most part. The quiz was interesting though.


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

Your Existing Situation

"lacks the motivation to put forth effort in achieving her goals. she feels neglected and insecure and is seeking a loving, secure, problem-free environment."

Your Stress Sources

"Unfulfilled hopes have left her feeling uncertain and even a little fearful about the future. Needs to feel secure and avoid further disappointment; fears she will be looked over, lose her position, or lose respect. Has little hope that things will get better in time and her negative attitude leads her to place impossible demands on others or to compromise or bargain."

Your Restrained Characteristics

Giving more than she is getting back and feels misunderstood and unappreciated. Feels she is being forced into compromising and even her close relationships leave her feeling emotional distant.


He is being forced to be happiness and pleasure on hold for new due to her limiting circumstances.

He is being forced to be happiness and pleasure on hold for new due to her limiting circumstances.

Your Desired Objective

Wishes to live a peaceful life with no problems or issues. Seeks security in her life and wishes to avoid things that may tire or drain her.

Your Actual Problem

"Inability to reach her goals, she is afraid to create or pursue new goals because she fears the rejection and let down they may cause her. she is feeling anxious and escapes by withdrawing into herself and protecting her emotions leaving her moody and depressed."

i'm sad to say a lot this in true 
doesn't make me sound like a good person to be around


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*
"Is stubborn and strong-willed, once his mind is made up it is impossible to change it. He does not ask for much, so he feels when he does ask his needs should be met."
*
Your Stress Sources*
"Needs to meet people who have the same high principals and values as himself, but finds the need unfulfilled. His need to feel dominate and superior leaves him feeling isolated and does not allow for him to give freely of himself. He would like to surrender and let go, but sees that as a weakness he must not give in to. Holding back will allow him to stand out for the crowd and earn a higher status, recognized by others as unique and important."
*
Your Restrained Characteristics*
"His desire to avoid open conflict and tension forces him to put his desires on hold, even though he is feeling restrained and uneasy."
Current situations force him into compromise and placing his own hopes and desires on hold for the time being.
Current situations have left him feeling overwhelmed and tormented. Needs to avoid further activity or demands and concentrate on relaxing and becoming emotionally sound.
His arrogance causes him to take offense quickly. Only those closest to him know deep down he is sensitive and sentimental.
*
Your Desired Objective*
"Wishes to live in a calm, peaceful, relaxing environment, where everyone gets along and there is a strong sense of belonging."
*
Your Actual Problem*
"Wants to be valued and respected, seeks a close and peaceful relationship with a shared respect of each other."


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*
"Very emotional and artistic, enjoys being surrounded by beauty and art. Looking for a partner who always has an eye for beauty and who enjoys close, loving relationships."

*Your Stress Sources*
"Recent disappointments and failures have led her to be overly cautious. Needs to feel secure and safe from being further let down, looked over, or losing respect. Has no hope that things will get better, mostly because she makes irrational demands on others and refuses to compromise." (hahahahahahahahaha frick you)

*Your Restrained Characteristics*
"Struggles to make her demands clear, but feels ignored. Feels resentful, but acts as if she doesn't care, doing what is necessary to keep peace."

"Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. She is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity, as long as there is not a lot of conflict or emotional difficulty."

"Willing to become emotionally involved, but is demanding and picky when choosing a partner. Is careful not to bring out conflict or disagreements as this may decrease her chances of achieving her goals and ideas."

Feels as if too many walls and obstacles are standing in her way and that she is being forced to make compromises. She needs to put her own needs on hold for the time being. (Oh my....this is far too accurate for my liking. I know personality quizzes make vague proclamations that could apply to anyone but seem unique, but daaaamn.)

*Your Desired Objective*
"Longs for a loving, caring, and supportive relationship, and fanatisizes of living in perfect harmony with others. Has a strong desire for tenderness and affection and enjoys things which are artistically pleasing to the eye."

*Your Actual Problem*
"Is disappointed and let down, feels there is no point in making new goals as they will leave her feeling the same way. Looking for friendly, pleasant relationships with others, who will further develop her intellect. She tries to escape into a fantasy world where things go her way and her desires are easier to reach." 

*Your Actual Problem #2*
Fears others will try to hold her back from achieving her goals and the things she wants. Puts on the charm and can be manipulative towards others hoping she can get them to do as she wishes and making it easier for her to reach her own goals.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I did this quiz 6 months ago in this thread, thought it would be interesting to see if anything is different now, I feel the second one is no where near as accurate as the first was but it makes me think..



Elad said:


> *Your Existing Situation*
> 
> "Craves change and new things, always looking for new adventures and activities. Becomes restless and frustrated when he has to wait to long for things to develop. His impatience leads to irritability and a desire to move on to the next project."
> 
> ...


*Your Existing Situation*

Needs excitement and constant stimulation. Willingly participates in activities that are thrilling and offer adventure.

*Your Stress Sources*

"Looking to stand out in the crowd and wanting to keep his rank and status. His current situation is irritating him because he can't seem to find anybody out there who values the same high standards he does. He is feeling isolated and wants to give in to his carnal urges, but can't bring himself to appear weak in the eyes of others. Wants others to see his unique qualities and character but can't stand to come off as needy, so instead he has an ""I don't care"" attitude and pushing people away. He turns his back on those who criticizes his behavior, but beneath his indifference is a person who is in desperate need of approval."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Tries to participate and involve himself in things going on around him; however, avoids conflict and arguments to reduce stress and tension."

"Emotionally withdrawn, feels forced to make compromises which makes emotional attachments difficult."

Current situations force him into compromise and placing his own hopes and desires on hold for the time being.

Applies tough standards to his potential partner and demands an unrealistic perfection in his sex life.

Current situations force him into compromise and placing his own hopes and desires on hold for the time being.

*Your Desired Objective*

"Is very intense person who seeks excitement and sexual stimulation. Wants others to see him as an exciting and interesting person, who is also charming and can easily influence others. Uses his charm to increase his chances of success and gain other people's trust."

*Your Actual Problem*

"Enjoys making new plans and goals, but needs to be respected and admired for the things he accomplishes."

*Your Actual Problem #2*

"Is disappointed and let down, feels there is no point in making new goals as they will leave him feeling the same way. Looking for friendly, pleasant relationships with others, who will further develop his intellect. Feels his current relationships are empty and holding him back. Reacting with an intense desire to become involved in various activities aimed at achieving his goals."


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

*Your Existing Situation*

"Is not making any progress, but unwilling to put any further effort into the situation. Seeking more comfortable conditions where very little is required of him."

*Your Stress Sources*

"is being overworked and his flexibility and hard work are being taken advantage of while trying to deal with problems. Sticks to his goals, but feels intense pressure to succeed. Since the situation is uncooperative and untrustworthy, he would like to walk away from it altogether."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Tries to participate and involve himself in things going on around him; however, avoids conflict and arguments to reduce stress and tension."

Giving more than he is getting back and feels misunderstood and unappreciated. Feels he is being forced into compromising and even his close relationships leave him feeling emotional distant.

Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief. He is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity.

"Believes his hopes and dreams are realistic and sticks to them stubbornly, even though circumstances are forcing him to compromise. Very precise in the qualities he seeks in a partner."

*Your Desired Objective*

Seeks to be known for something he has accomplished and uses his social abilities to win people over. Emotional and sensitive and romantic.

*Your Actual Problem*

"Feeling tension and stress brought on by situations which are out of his control, leaves him feeling helpless, anxious, and in adequate. He tries to escape into a fantasy world where things go his way and his desires are easier to reach."

*Your Actual Problem #2*

"Feeling anxious and restless frustration toward current situation or unfulfilled emotional requirements are causing stress. Tries to escape into a fantasy-type environment full of sympathy, understanding, and artistic beauty."


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> He is able to find pleasure and happiness in sexual activity


 :b lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

purplebutterfly said:


> :b lol


----------



## The Lonely Brain (Apr 4, 2013)

It's kind of accurate, but I think a lot of these statements are juuust broad enough to apply to a lot of people.
*Your Existing Situation*

"Organized and detail-oriented, she has a very precise and methodical manner. she needs relationships which offer her understanding, respect, and approval."
*Your Stress Sources*

"Not a team player and is unwilling to be involved in most activities. In the past she was over involved and now emotionally drained. Due to her fear of over involvement, she now chooses to remain uninvolved with the activities around her. "
*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Is bothered when her needs and desires are misunderstood and she feels there is no one to turn to or rely on. her self-centered attitude can cause her to be easily offended.
"Believes her hopes and dreams are realistic and sticks to them stubbornly, even though circumstances are forcing her to compromise. Very precise in the qualities she seeks in a partner."
Is bothered when her needs and desires are misunderstood and she feels there is no one to turn to or rely on. her self-centered attitude can cause her to be easily offended.
Applies tough standards to her potential partner and demands an unrealistic perfection in her sex life.
"Believes her hopes and dreams are realistic and sticks to them stubbornly, even though circumstances are forcing her to compromise. Very precise in the qualities she seeks in a partner."

*Your Desired Objective*

"Needs peaceful surroundings. Looking for relief from stress, conflict, and arguments. Tries to control potentially harmful situations and arguments by treading lightly. Is sensitive, emotional, and has an eye for detail."
*Your Actual Problem*

Needs to find a stable and peaceful environment which will free her of the worries that are preventing her from achieving the things she wants.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Um, what? Apparently I need to be spoiled. LAVISH ME!

Your Existing Situation

"Needs extra attention and must feel she is very important to those around her. If she doesn't think she is being spoiled enough, she may shut herself off from others."

Your Stress Sources

"Looking to stand out in the crowd and wanting to keep her rank and status. her current situation is irritating her because she can't seem to find anybody out there who values the same high standards she does. she is feeling isolated and wants to give in to her carnal urges, but can't bring herself to appear weak in the eyes of others. Wants others to see her unique qualities and character but can't stand to come off as needy, so instead she has an ""I don't care"" attitude and pushing people away. she turns her back on those who criticizes her behavior, but beneath her indifference is a person who is in desperate need of approval."

Your Restrained Characteristics

"Self-centered, tends to take this personally and is easily offended."

Giving more than she is getting back and feels misunderstood and unappreciated. Feels she is being forced into compromising and even her close relationships leave her feeling emotional distant.

Is bothered when her needs and desires are misunderstood and she feels there is no one to turn to or rely on. her self-centered attitude can cause her to be easily offended.

Applies tough standards to her potential partner and demands an unrealistic perfection in her sex life.

Is bothered when her needs and desires are misunderstood and she feels there is no one to turn to or rely on. her self-centered attitude can cause her to be easily offended.

Your Desired Objective

"He feels life in general is handing her to many difficult and unpleasant things, but no one else seems to agree with her. she is resistant to joining in with others and want to be left alone."

Your Actual Problem

"Is disappointed and let down, feels there is no point in making new goals as they will leave her feeling the same way. Is unable to admit to her short comings, which leads her to act out in an aggressive and resentful way."

Your Actual Problem #2

"Struggles with her need for respect and admiration from others; feels she needs to make a name for herself and stand out from the crowd. she acts out by insisting she be the center of attention, and refuses to step back, stand down, or take on a minor, insignificant role."


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

*Your Existing Situation*

"Insecure with himself, needs stable roots and emotional security. Seeking an environment which provides comfort and few problems."

*Your Stress Sources*

"Not a team player and is unwilling to be involved in most activities. In the past he was over involved and now emotionally drained. Due to his fear of over involvement, he now chooses to remain uninvolved with the activities around him. "

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"Emotionally withdrawn, feels forced to make compromises which makes emotional attachments difficult."
"Current situation makes him feel unable to prove himself, but tries to make the best of things."

*Your Desired Objective*

"Is very intense person who seeks excitement and sexual stimulation. Wants others to see him as an exciting and interesting person, who is also charming and can easily influence others. Uses his charm to increase his chances of success and gain other people's trust."

*Your Actual Problem*

Is afraid he will be held back from obtaining the things he wants leading him to act out with a hectic intensity.

---

All but my desired objective seem to have hit the dartboard somewhere (who the hell doesn't want sexual stimulation?). In short, it's a crap sign of personality.


----------



## TheForgottenRose (May 12, 2013)

*Your Existing Situation*

Feeling dissatisfied in her current situation and has a strong desire to escape or find an immediate solution.

*Your Stress Sources*

"Unfulfilled hopes have left her feeling uncertain and even a little fearful about the future. Needs to feel secure and avoid further disappointment; fears she will be looked over, lose her position, or lose respect. Has little hope that things will get better in time and her negative attitude leads her to place impossible demands on others or to compromise or bargain."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Feels unhappy and isolated because she is unable to succeed in finding the cooperation and understanding she desires.

"Feels she is not receiving her fair share and is unable to rely on anyone for support or sympathy. she keeps her emotions bottled up, leaving her quick to take offense to small things. she tries to make the best of her situation."

Feels unhappy and isolated because she is unable to succeed in finding the cooperation and understanding she desires.

*Your Desired Objective*

Feels as if her hopes and dreams have been unfairly stomped on by others. Irritated and upset with her current situation which she feels is an insult to her true desires.

*Your Actual Problem*

"Inability to reach her goals, she is afraid to create or pursue new goals because she fears the rejection and let down they may cause her. she is feeling anxious and escapes by withdrawing into herself and protecting her emotions leaving her moody and depressed."

It's like it read my mind. :blank


----------

